# Rant: Lovespell = deathsmell



## Katura (Jun 5, 2007)




----------



## Hilly (Jun 5, 2007)

lol..it is a pretty sweet smell. reminds me of kool aid


----------



## little teaser (Jun 5, 2007)

you know i have notice men getting more carried away with applying fragrance, its like they shower in it.. when some men or guys walk by im like wtf... stinky mens cologne is the worst


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jun 5, 2007)

Amen to that!  I can no longer stand lovespell. Its bad enough girls use the lotion, Then they came out with the SHAMPOO and CONDITONER. as if you couldn't reek anymore! 

Funny thing about men going crazy with cologne .

True story.
My dad .. I swear showers in Cologne, He always has. but a month or so ago I was driving behind my dad thru town , I was following him to a car show, He drives a 66 Mustang Convertible gt 350, and he stopped at a corner waiting to turn right, He turned right, and I swear to you I was like "OMG.. I can smell my dad from here! this his insane!"  I could smell my father in the car in front of me. from like 30 feet behind him! haha.


----------



## NaturallyME (Jun 7, 2007)

I HATE  this smell im all about nice fruity lite smells 
but this stuff is GROSS!! i ve always hated it in middle school my bestfriend wore it and i wanted to kill her everytime! TERRIBLE 



sorry my little rant im usually not this homicidal in nature i promise!


----------



## *Dani* (Jun 7, 2007)

Eurgh, this reminds me of a girl who went to my school. She used to wear so much Pure Poison that you could smell when she'd been in a room 10 minutes ago. I actually like the smell but not when it's so strong!
I don't know what Lovespell smells like, but pretty much any perfume smells awful when it's that strong!


----------



## liv (Jun 9, 2007)

I like sweet smells too, like HM Butterfly and Princess, but this stuff is PUNGENT.  Not pleasant at all, on anyone, in my experience.


----------



## GreekChick (Jun 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *little teaser* 

 
_you know i have notice men getting more carried away with applying fragrance, its like they shower in it.. when some men or guys walk by im like wtf... stinky mens cologne is the worst_

 
This reminds me:
Ralph Lauren Polo (the black bottle) is the nastiest cologne a man can ever wear. 
If you care about your man, and care to maintain all levels of attraction within your relationship, do not buy him this perfume.


----------



## gRiZeLda (Jul 16, 2007)

UGH! I HATE LOVESPELL WITH A PASSION!!!! ever since some ghetto CHOLA (LOL) in my class showered herself in it....plus she already seemed as she never showered....therefore it makes me think of the smell of a dirty chola when i smell it...


----------



## MACATTAK (Jul 16, 2007)

To me it smells baby Tylenol.  I used to hate the smell, but actually started to tolerate it.  Too much of anything is HORRIBLE.  I think when you spray colognes, perfumes etc on, your nose gets used to it quickly, so people reapply thinking that the smell is not there.  That's when it gets outrageous!


----------



## kaliraksha (Jul 17, 2007)

I think it smells like tang! I wore it like 8 years ago in high school and guys actually really liked it... kind of worked to the name, hum. Haha, kidding of course. But now, the idea of the smell makes me sick to my stomach. Ugh.


----------



## NicksWifey (Jul 17, 2007)

I used to wear this when I was like 14. My friend still wears it, I hate, it sorta smells like cat piss in a way, LOL.


----------



## Katura (Jul 17, 2007)

.


----------



## rockjr1984 (Feb 21, 2008)

Lovespell is the ONLY perfume my DH will recognize and loves to no end..lol....I don't really care for it, but I do wear it sometimes just to hear a compliment from him...lol...


----------



## secretwish (Feb 29, 2008)

if you're talking about lovespell from VS, i effing love it.
nobody at school has it (yay for canada) so there isn't the over-whelming effect!
hahaha


----------



## Lip_gloss_whore (Feb 29, 2008)

It smells like grape bubble gum...... It's Too Sweet! I HATE IT!!!!!


----------



## deven.marie (Feb 29, 2008)

what bothers me is that it seems like EVERYONE wears it. like, buy perfume to smell unique, not like every 9th grader in america.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Feb 29, 2008)

Man, that stuff was cool when "the cool kids" were wearing it but then once it oversaturated the market.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It's a fun scent used in small amounts, but once you've been exposed to the oversaturation phase... Gross... you can never get that memory out of your head.

I hated putting it on those perfume sticks when I worked at VS, but it isn't the worst scent they have.


----------



## Holly (Mar 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *secretwish* 

 
_if you're talking about lovespell from VS, i effing love it.
nobody at school has it (yay for canada) so there isn't the over-whelming effect!
hahaha_

 

Haha I know, I smelled it for the first time in La Senza, and I didnt think it smelled bad at all!


----------



## gigglegirl (Mar 1, 2008)

One that is similar (but IMO more tolerable) is Pure Seduction by VS--its Red instead of the purple that Love Spell is. I love it, right after a shower! 

I know for some the fruit smells can really be overdoing it, so I do it prob once or twice a week, definitely not my daily smell and for me its a nice winter refresher.

Although in all honesty, my sweet smelling stuff like that (Love Spell, Pure Seduction, really any VS Body Sprays) are going into hiatus mode for the summer. I HATE when bees and wasps hang around you if you smell like fruit or vanilla. Booo....I've not been stung yet and am petrified to be.


----------



## gullygabby (Mar 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_One that is similar (but IMO more tolerable) is Pure Seduction by VS--its Red instead of the purple that Love Spell is. I love it, right after a shower! 

I know for some the fruit smells can really be overdoing it, so I do it prob once or twice a week, definitely not my daily smell and for me its a nice winter refresher.

Although in all honesty, my sweet smelling stuff like that (Love Spell, Pure Seduction, really any VS Body Sprays) are going into hiatus mode for the summer. I HATE when bees and wasps hang around you if you smell like fruit or vanilla. Booo....I've not been stung yet and am petrified to be._

 
I love the Pure seduction it kinda has a love spell sent to it IMO and some kinda candy...


----------



## blinkymei (Mar 1, 2008)

I agree with lovespell = deathspell because I had an asthma attack and my eye puffed up three times its size when my roommate spray it all over our room... when I first smelled it I thought it was a nice yummy candy smell but now after that experience, I don't even want to go to the bath & beauty section of VS. haha


----------



## KikiB (May 29, 2008)

Joining the Love Spell hate here, I have a few little things of it from various GWP totes that I bought and well, they have not been touched. I can't stand that sickeningly-sweet kind of floral, it's almost like it shouldn't be worn after the age of 16. Not a fan, to say the least.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (May 29, 2008)

OMG Love Spell was all the rage when I was in high school.

Then, when I was in college I started to work for Victoria's Secret in their beauty department...I wanted to jump out of the window. Love Spell is THE WORST garden fragrance they have, besides Pure Seduction [smells like cough syrup].


----------



## lavish_habits (May 29, 2008)

The scent of Lovespell takes me back to my junior year in hs, that was my (and most of my friends) signature scent! Now that Im grown, I've pretty much moved away from Victoria's Secret, most are too sweet smelling for my taste now, and I'll leave the candy scented fragrances to the teeny-boppers. I probably wont ever wear them again, but I'll always have a place in my heart for Lovespell (and Endless Love!)


----------



## .k. (May 29, 2008)

i like love spell but i hate the pear one from vs! ugh that stuff reeks like cheap alcohol!


----------



## mad dog marissa (May 29, 2008)

ewww love spell smells like strippers!


----------



## acidtongue (Jun 23, 2008)

Ugh, there's a lady that comes into my work all the time that reeks of this and cigarettes. Not a pleasant combination at all


----------



## CherryPopsicle (Jun 29, 2008)

I used to wear it all the time. Now whenever I smell it, I catch a whiff of throwup and I start gagging.


----------



## xxsgtigressxx (Jun 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *deven.marie* 

 
_what bothers me is that it seems like EVERYONE wears it. like, buy perfume to smell unique, not like every 9th grader in america._

 
I love lovespell, and thats why I  buy it.  You buy what you like, no matter if one person or a million love it. ​


----------



## SkylarV217 (Jun 29, 2008)

I completely agree. I can't stand that smell it makes me sick !~ I know a ton of people like it. There is just something in it that doesn't click with me!


----------



## Brittni (Jun 29, 2008)

I don't mind it, but it depends. And it certainly isn't my choice of fragrance. I used to hate it in high school but I really love the scented hairspray of it. I have the body scrub, spray, and lotion as well but I rarely use them b/c it's kind of a "I have to be in the mood to smell this" kind of thing. The hairspray is great, though. I think it's just the way it mixes with my own hair/body smells though.


----------



## juxt123 (Jun 29, 2008)

I love it...It smells like apple juice


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jun 29, 2008)

I can't stand any of the VS perfumes. Lovespell isn't the worst but it's bad enough.


----------



## MakeupMuffin (Jul 3, 2008)

I work at VS and this is the worst fragrance. It does smell like strippers. Cigarettes and alcohol. But it is the best seller. We sell tons of it.


----------



## impassioned (Jul 10, 2008)

I loved it at first, that I bought the spray, the lotion, etc. But you're right, after a while, it gets SO sickening. It's really overwhelming.


----------



## burnitdown_x (Jul 10, 2008)

Try smelling it after every gym class in the girl's locker room. Yum, sweat + love spell in a poorly ventilated room.


----------



## keirii (Jul 23, 2008)

Haha!  This thread cracked me up.. yeah, smells pretty bad. I had it in lotion once in middle school.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *deven.marie* 

 
_what bothers me is that it seems like EVERYONE wears it. like, buy perfume to smell unique, not like every 9th grader in america._

 
TRUE THAT. I feel the same way about Clinique Happy, as well.


----------



## beauty_marked (Jul 24, 2008)

Im deathly allergic to all VS scent but Love Spell takes the cake!


----------



## vcanady (Jul 25, 2008)

omg. my ex boyfriends gma bought me a set of this stuff for xmas last year, somehow I had never really smelled this before, but omg its *DISGUSTING*. like seriously, gag worthy, soooo not my scent. it smells like plastic fruit punch. blech. amazing grace by philosophy, please.


----------



## tara_hearts (Aug 12, 2008)

remember the drink fruitopia? it smells like that gross shit.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Aug 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MakeupMuffin* 

 
_I work at VS and this is the worst fragrance. It does smell like strippers. Cigarettes and alcohol. But it is the best seller. We sell tons of it._

 
LMAO strippers and alcohol, u guys are killing me!
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *burnitdown_x* 

 
_Try smelling it after every gym class in the girl's locker room. Yum, sweat + love spell in a poorly ventilated room._

 
I remember those days of smelling all that body spray in the locker room. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I remember once my sister was going to her prom, and she did all this shopping beforehand and I remember smelling her and I asked her what it was, and it was Love Spell. I LOVED the smell of it back then, I still dotn mind the smell. But I don't wear it.

I dont have a problem with most VS scents. I hate some of the garden ones, but I like the Pear Glace one a lot. Reminds me of high school, but its not sickeningly sweet. I LOVE Very Sexy Perfume and Pink perfume


----------



## MAC_mallory (Aug 13, 2008)

all of the VS beauty stuff is crap, and it all STINKS. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I did wear love spell in middle school though, but now can not STAND the smell of it. It's gross.


----------



## LoveMac26 (Aug 14, 2008)

I can't stand the smell of Love Spell. One of my best friends wears it everyday and in her opinion, more is better. Sometimes I have to tell her I can smell her from a mile away before we go somewhere.


----------



## aimerbijoux (Aug 14, 2008)

OMG are you guys serious I love lovespell hahahah I bought the lotion last december and fell in love with it. I just stocked up some more and got the shower gel and body butter tooo. its amazing, but i'll probably get sick of it soon.


----------



## sharkbytes (Aug 14, 2008)

Oh god, everyone wore that when I was in college.  It got to the point where I'd be sitting in lecture just gagging.  Worse yet, my best friend went out and got the body wash, cream, spray, etc. so she would layer the fragrance and it would linger in my nostrils for the whole damn day.  It's just way, way too much, like guys who saturate themselves in AXE bodyspray.  Not pleasant, and not for sharing either.


----------



## User35 (Mar 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mad dog marissa* 

 
_ewww love spell smells like strippers!_

 
*sigh*
I used to wear it until a boyfriend of mine told me I smelled like a stripper . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



He was hugging me one day and said "you smell like ..." then he had a weird look on his face I made him tell me and he finally said "stripper"....ooooh I was pissed but then I kinda knew where he was coming from. I still have a full bottle of the body spray, lotion and a small eau du toilette.


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Mar 30, 2009)

I like it, but I rarely ever smell other people wearing it.
Strange.


----------



## Rudyru (Mar 30, 2009)

Didn't they discontinue Lovespell for a while?


----------



## Mizz.Coppertone (Mar 30, 2009)

it does smell like fruit juice with an undertone of fakeness. lol i think since _everybody_ wears this, u begin to associate the scent with all the nasty people u've known to wear it & it becomes gross 2 u, it's really not that bad, but it's not good enough for me to want to wear it.


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 1, 2009)

i am surprised it's not discontiued, they seem to stop selling all of my faves lol. its not so bad, just played out.  i remember when it was all the rage!
all VS sprays hold a place in my heart, but i find myself reaching for higher end stuff now..


----------



## rarity (Apr 22, 2009)

I enjoy this one.  I have the body lotion and especially love it in the summer.  I agree, though, don't drench yourself in any fragrance.


----------



## kabuki_KILLER (Apr 28, 2009)

I don't know why it's everyone's favorite. It's a bathroom fragrance, if you ask me. You know, the stuff you spray to cover up the smell of microscopic feces in the air.

Anywhoo, the only victoria's secret scents I actually like are Super Model, Succulent (discontinued) and Very Sexy Hot. They're all very different, but distinct. If I catch myself sniffing my wrist the whole time I'm at the mall, I will go back and buy it.


----------

